# Stop The (wish List) Madness



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

every day i check in here, and every day theres someone else with a new suggestion for mobius/monarch/polar, on this and the other 2 forums. ive been guilty of it myself. everybody thinks theyve got a great idea for a new kit that will sell.
newsflash: they aint that great, and they wont sell (at least not enough to justify production in styrene.)
i think we are just so bowled over by having 3 new companies producing great kits that we think anything is possible. well its not. look across the forums here and count them up... its really getting ridiculous. we're acting like kids on santas lap, asking for the whole toy store. 
the sad thing is that if or when someone does make what might be a genuinely marketable suggestion (it hasnt happened yet but its a possibility), it'll get lost in all the noise. heck if i were m/m/pl, i'd have stopped reading all of the "how about a kit of...." topics weeks ago. 
i have a suggestion, and its not a new kit. what about a single "wish list" thread, and then periodically the suggested kits could be voted upon by the members? at least then they'd all be in one place, and if a suggestion comes along that everybody really strongly reacts to, there'd be a way to compare it to the less stellar ideas. i certainly think that a winning proposal would stand a better chance of actually getting acted upon in that way. 
until then, we all want all of our old favorite characters as kits. all of em. the only question is how many people are there for whom your favorite character is theirs too.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Amen brother............


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

You are exactly right- all this chatter about Leif erickson ship to Nancy Drew figures kits is fine as conversation and nudge nudge wink wink fun but seriously folks- these (at least 98% of them) ain't gonna happen and SHOULD NOT for a good reason- we DO NOT want Frank and Tom and the others lose the shirt off there backs!!!
Luckily these company owners KNOW what they are doinfg otherwise they would not be there ..patience..we will get a Jupiter 2 and TOS Enterprise in 1/350, I'm sure. It's just these other far out tangent ideas should stay ideas!!
But someone DID somehow get the Scorpion kit out and that was one REALLY bad idea...
Gary:hat:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Harry Dean Stanton piloting the flying submarine Atragon in an apocalyptic battle to the death with Dr. Evil and his pregnant assistant Midge would _sell_, dammit!


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Zorro said:


> Harry Dean Stanton piloting the flying submarine Atragon in an apocalyptic battle to the death with Dr. Evil and his pregnant assistant Midge would _sell_, dammit!


Well.... yea... I'd buy that one!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

razorwyre1 said:


> every day i check in here, and every day theres someone else with a new suggestion for mobius/monarch/polar, on this and the other 2 forums. ive been guilty of it myself. everybody thinks theyve got a great idea for a new kit that will sell.
> newsflash: they aint that great, and they wont sell (at least not enough to justify production in styrene.)
> i think we are just so bowled over by having 3 new companies producing great kits that we think anything is possible. well its not. look across the forums here and count them up... its really getting ridiculous. we're acting like kids on santas lap, asking for the whole toy store.
> the sad thing is that if or when someone does make what might be a genuinely marketable suggestion (it hasnt happened yet but its a possibility), it'll get lost in all the noise. heck if i were m/m/pl, i'd have stopped reading all of the "how about a kit of...." topics weeks ago.
> ...



Razor just because you think some of the ideas on here won't sell doesn't mean that they won't or that they're not genuinely marketable. I'm not for one minute saying you don't make some good points but what makes you such an expert on what will sell or not?

I'm going to bang my own drum here but I think there's a market for retro craft (like F.Gordon rocketships) as they're well known, thousands of people like me grew up watching these old shows and I reckon they'd sell. I might be wrong but they look like they'd be easier to tool up than a lot of other subjects and maybe the licence fees wouldn't be so high for such an old show (again I might be wrong).


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree with you razorwyre, but I think that a single wish list thread would quickly spread through the forum again as people start giving reasons why thair suggestion is the best one. You can't really blame anyone for doing this- it's not every day model companies ask for input in the way they have. Sure it's getting a little crazy, but I'm sure M&M know what they're doing. 
Alot of the suggestions are obviously in fun while some are outrageous! But they are only suggestions. Lots of suggestions have to do with old tooling too which I think is constructive conversation. 
You could try your idea and see what happens. If it works, that would be great.:thumbsup::wave:

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Zorro said:


> Harry Dean Stanton piloting the flying submarine Atragon in an apocalyptic battle to the death with Dr. Evil and his pregnant assistant Midge would _sell_, dammit!


I don't know what the hell you're talking about, but put me down for a case!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

If these ideas weren't solicited...you'd have some valid points (actually most of your points are valid) ...and I'm sure Scott, Frank and Tom are laughing their assess off over a lot of these 'Santa wish lists'...but the fact is these ideas were solicited and so we have a huge din as to what models to make...I'm positive this 'Think Tank' of suggestions is being scrutinized by the powers that be and merit is given where merit is due...Let's not forget, we wouldn't be looking forward to Gigantic Frankenstein and the Monster Scenes if we hadn't been asking for them . the same goes for the Glow issues...Scott from Monarch wouldn't be putting out a Glow Nosferatu had it not been for this and other forums...and Tom no doubt saw there was room for another company what with all of our maniacal wishes...besides...it's fun to discuss what might or might not be a cool kit...no harm...no foul
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

The problem I see is there's no good way to sort through the "noise" and get to the point. Can we do polls on this forum? I never checked.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I pretty much agree Razorwyre in that the wish lists do tend to get out of hand.
However, I understand the excitement of fellow modelers that we now have 3 companies producing kits that we're excited about. It's fun to list kits we would like to see produced even if they don't have a snowballs chance of ever being produced. I believe most of us understand that our wish list kits will never see the light of day. It's really just a bit of fun on our parts.
Though maybe we can give Moebius and Monarch a rest. From what I've seen they are already planning to produce a bunch of kits that I'm very excited about. Frank and Scott have both made some very good choices in the kits they have lined up for this year. I know I plan to support them with my wallet. Then I eagerly await to see what they have lined up for 2009, YEAH!

Now really, whoever thought they'd see Monster Scenes return to the hobby shop shelves.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

A good way to sort through a lot of this Noise is for Moebius to open a Model Club...Monarch did and has an open link policy...a 'Contact Us' link ...I've used this link numerous times with questions and suggestions...and Scott has always responded...it's very cool and I'm hoping that Moebius opens the Moebius Model Club soon...plus it's cool to get the swag and the inside info. :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Very true Mcdee. M&M are responsive to our emails and do listen. That's one of the reasons they're going to be successful.

Chris.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

sungod, i want thinking the subject we were debating specifically. in fact, your suggestion was one of the more viable ones. but theres been stuff suggested here that are only slightly more ludicrous than Harry Dean Stanton piloting the flying submarine Atragon in an apocalyptic battle to the death with Dr. Evil and his pregnant assistant Midge. (im holding my tounge as to some just to keep from offending the members that suggested them.)

its a matter of numbers. i think if one of our 3 heroes would give us a primer on the costs of producing the kits and just exactly how many of these kits have to sell for them to break even on the project that folks would put a bit more thought into their suggestions. i think it would be an eye opener for a number of people, and make them realize just how popular that the subject has to be in order for it to work. 

the polls are a good idea, except we all would want all of them. but we arent enough for the project to be profitable. what would be cool would be a way to gauge the level of enthusiasm for a given idea.

all in all its really none of my business... its not my $ thats going into producing the kits or for the forums bandwidth... its just that well.. some of the ideas have been making me wonder if some of our members have been doing much better drugs than i have access to.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Capt. Krik said:


> Now really, whoever thought they'd see Monster Scenes return to the hobby shop shelves.


Me. It's been the goal I've been working toward for longer than many of you know.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Of course, I have to credit this community (and others around the hobby) for the excellent support of the return of Monster Scenes. Your folks' active and impassioned involvement is what makes all of this work. That said - thank you all !


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

DENCOMM said:


> Of course, I have to credit this community (and others around the hobby) for the excellent support of the return of Monster Scenes. Your folks' active and impassioned involvement is what makes all of this work. That said - thank you all !


 Here you go razorwyre, I think these comments show how our enthusiasm and voices are listened to- and DENCOMM, thank YOU for listening to us. I for one am going to support you as best I can.

Chris.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Just my 2 cents...
The people who are running these companies seem to have a pretty good idea what they want to produce. 
If they want to look at these suggestions they can. If they don't, they won't.
Sure, people make far out ideas. I think they're fun to read, even if for the opportunity to say to myself "What in the world are they SMOKING?" 
Bottom line, its a harmless activity. As long as people are civil and respectful to each other, have at it.
Again, just my opinion, and as I have proven so aptly in the past, I could be wrong.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

razorwyre1 said:


> sungod, i want thinking the subject we were debating specifically. in fact, your suggestion was one of the more viable ones. but theres been stuff suggested here that are only slightly more ludicrous than Harry Dean Stanton piloting the flying submarine Atragon in an apocalyptic battle to the death with Dr. Evil and his pregnant assistant Midge. (im holding my tounge as to some just to keep from offending the members that suggested them.)
> 
> its a matter of numbers. i think if one of our 3 heroes would give us a primer on the costs of producing the kits and just exactly how many of these kits have to sell for them to break even on the project that folks would put a bit more thought into their suggestions. i think it would be an eye opener for a number of people, and make them realize just how popular that the subject has to be in order for it to work.
> 
> ...



I see your point razor! I have found one or two of the ideas knocking about a bit bizarre myself!
I know it's easy for me to say but I do think that these companies have to take a few risks though otherwise they might not get anywhere and all model companies would be chasing after Star Trek or Star Wars.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fireball XL-5 in 1/144
2001 Orion in 1/72
2001 Moon bus in 1/24
Captain Scarlet Angel interceptor in 1/32
...

:wave:


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm quite sure Frank and Mobius love the input, no matter how bazzar. They have stepped up to the plate and provided us with a new vendor to harrass lovingly. I read all the posts and actually shed a tear or two, because of the memories that a few members invoked due to the model building of my youth. And I'm sure Frank and troop are having a great laugh, but, if nothing else, it has resparked a few souls of a younger time. Huzza Frank.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

1/72 scale TOS Battlestar Galactica.:thumbsup: 
Yeah, all of the above, and people who don't understand scale.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

We've succeeded in turning the Stop the wish list thread into a wish list thread. :freak:


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

DENCOMM said:


> Me. It's been the goal I've been working toward for longer than many of you know.


Yes, but you're certifiable! :lol:

Actually thanks to your dedication the Monster Scenes are back. Thank you!


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Capt. Krik said:


> Yes, but you're certifiable! :lol:


:freak: _Yessssss..._


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry, guys, but have to add to the wish list...has anybody suggested THE WEREWOLF OF LONDON yet? I always thought that was a creepier makeup than Chaney's.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Let people have fun with their wish list threads. Its harmless. Its not hurting anyone. General Wish list threads are ok but to many suggestions get lost in those threads. I started the Wild Wild West one because of this. Individual threads get the proper response that way. I doubt anyone is going to get offended by them. Unless of course someone is demanding something be made.


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

I share most of the points mentioned here. All we want to see our dreams in styrene, after all, this hobby is inspired by our memories and our wish to keep these memories.

I've been guilty of engrossing the threads of wish lists and "ideas" for new or reissue of models, but you are all right: the model companies have already their schedules and production programs, let's see what they want to show and, eventually, share with them our ideas and dreams about possible succesful models.

Best regards,

Alberto

_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Well said, Alberto!


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

I guess I missed something because I thought that was what this was all about when it was started by Polar lights back in the day. Isn't this supposed to be a place where we can share our ideas and love of our hobby. didn't Polar lights start this to have thier ear to the masses and see what they where wanting.
I've been on this board for a long time, and wish list have always been rampent here. It's a chance to express your wants and guage how popular(or unpopular) your ideas are, along with sharing pics, advice,ect. 

Just my take on this topic

Dave :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Babylon 5:
Whitestar, whatever scale it takes to make it at least a foot long.
Minbari Angelfish cruiser, around 18" tall
B5 station, about 24" longish, w/scale Whitestar.
Omega class destroyer, also about 24"
Star Fury and Thunderbolt fighters, both 1/48.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

For those of us who don't want to read wish lists in all of these threads, why don't we create an all encompassing wish list thread and leave all other threads on topic?

This thread would serve 2 purposes. 1) Keep the others on topic and give a single place for Moebius and vendors to see what we want made. 

anyone game ?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Great Idea Old McDonald...Why not simply call the thread Wish List Madness :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

It should be a sticky or it will end up getting buried.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

kit-junkie said:


> It should be a sticky or it will end up getting buried.


Right you are KJ...How does one go about transforming this into a Sticky...Mr Moderator Please... is this Sticky worthy?
Mcdee Call it ...Wish List Madness


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm in with Old McDonald and McDougall.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

With the wave of kits that Frank and Scott are producing, its now in people's minds that
nothing is out of the question. Did you think for a minute after PL folded (or at least jumped the shark) that we would ever see BF or the M/S's on the horizon?

It's not a difficult solution...If you don't like the silly wish lists, then don't read the silly wish lists.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

But we need silly wish lists.....

Chris.


----------



## dreamer 2.0 (May 11, 2007)

Some people wanna fill the world with silly wish lists.








(kits from UFO, please.)


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

What's wrong with that?

I need to know 

'Cause here I go

Again.....

Chris.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

What a bunch of goobers.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

We love you too Admiral:wave:

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yes! A plastic kit of Goober from Andy Griffith!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

My son had a pet basset named Gooba. True!!

Chris.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Howard Johnson is right about Gabby Johnson being right!!!


----------

